

Python threads and the Global interpreter lock - jnoller
http://jessenoller.com/2009/02/01/python-threads-and-the-global-interpreter-lock/

======
allenbrunson
i started reading this in the hopes of getting some insight into why the gil
is there, philosophies for working around it, or else why it's not really a
problem, etc.

if there's anything like that in here, i'll never know. this article is _way_
too long. it rehashes a bunch of stuff about threads that most programmers
should already know. even after skimming for several pages' worth of material,
i still didn't see anything worth reading.

i guess i should mention that i'm not a python programmer, but someday, i
might be. so whoever this article was aimed at, it wasn't me.

~~~
jnoller
It's a reprint of an article (as noted in the header) from Python magazine. If
you want to know about the GIL, it's near the end. The article is aimed at
disseminating a large amount of information about threading in general and
specifically python's implementation.

------
jnoller
I figured this was appropriate given previous discussions on threads/etc and
concurrency.

